# Short HD Shrimp VID!! **Watch in 720p!**



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shot off my Canon 60D with the 100mm macro lense. Enjoy!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnRf07E8e8Q


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Sweet vid! I like the music...who is it?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! The music is the typical youtube supplied music that they offer when editing vids. I think the group is called Musicshake, IIRC.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good stuff, brotha!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

whats that you're feeding them? spinach? 

love your manual focusing btw.. pretty good!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Good stuff, brotha!


Gracias! 



gnod said:


> whats that you're feeding them? spinach?
> 
> love your manual focusing btw.. pretty good!


Same stuff Popeye eats, yup ! Thank you sir!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats some pretty HD video. Your making me jealous of that lens.


All the videos to the side of the video are shrimp recipes! :redface:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Thats some pretty HD video. Your making me jealous of that lens.
> 
> 
> All the videos to the side of the video are shrimp recipes! :redface:


LOL I have no idea why they grouped this vid with shrimp recipes. My other shrimp vids weren't. Must be the Title...


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Shrimp....amazing bass....what more is there to love? Amazing quality. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

freph said:


> Shrimp....amazing bass....what more is there to love? Amazing quality. Thanks!


Glad you enjoyed it! roud: 

Tx!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw it before I saw this thread. Cool video, like the HD!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

10gallonplanted said:


> I saw it before I saw this thread. Cool video, like the HD!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice as always bro! What's up with the lighting in the last part? Shrimp strobe light party? lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nice as always bro! What's up with the lighting in the last part? Shrimp strobe light party? lol


Thanks Kiran. 

LOL Shrimp disco? Actually it was the rays from the sun seeping in through my blinds, into the tank, early in the AM. It was nice and shimmery wasn't it?


----------

